# Dropdown-Menü mit Suchfunktion



## djtoobee (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein FORM-select so zu manipulieren, dass man wie zum Beispiel bei VS in der Dropdownliste Eingaben macht
und diese dann die passenden Einträge anzeigt.
Quasi eine Suchfunktion innerhalb dieser Dropdownliste (oder auch außerhalb, wenn ersteres nicht lösbar ist).

Die Dropdownliste hat bei uns so an die 5000 Einträge und bis man da runtergescrollt hat...

PS: Ich weiß, dass das auch so funktioniert, aber die Eingabe ist dabei leider nicht sichtbar...

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## djtoobee (31. Mai 2005)

Im Prinzip so wie "Google Suggest"! Oder ähnlich!


----------



## Gumbo (31. Mai 2005)

Das bei Google Suggest angewandte Konzept wird allgemein Ajax (Asynchronous Javascript and XML) genannt.


----------

